# AEP sells mineral rights of the Wilds.



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Is anyone else following this? Will this be the demise of numerous fishing ponds outside of the Wilds? Just in case no one is following. One of the 3 fracking wells in Ohio is now Located on Paisley Road. You can't miss it if you travel 284 at night. It has numerous construction trailers and is a much bigger setup that regular well drilling operations in the area. These wells require alot of water once they get to the level where they start the fracking process and there are several ponds in the very near vacinity that I am sure some of you have fished that have lines being ran to. Another thing noticed are that several of the ponds off of rural dale now have pretty decent size boat ramps, dont know if that is related or not only time will tell. So if anyone sees the water levels dropping please post so we can get down and fish before they are left in the mud.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Actually, if you do the math its unlikely many people would ever notice a drop in the water. My neighbor has a small lake and he calculated how much his water would drop if they used it for water to drill a deep well, it was less than a foot. Everyone seems to be over-dramatizing things without looking for facts. 
Remember, AEP owns that land. When they wanted to go back and re-strip a few years back, they had every right and that&#8217;s exactly what they did. Drilling a well is miniscule compared to that.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have to say that I am very concerned. I feel that things are moving too fast. No one knows anything. I have talked to alot of people and it is divided between those that are going to make money on this and those that aren't. I hope we can trust those fat cats that they don't rape our land and leave. As you can tell, I am one that is not making any money on this.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Information is out there. Around here, there have been countless public meetings to provide information, but we're sort of in the middle of it all. Not sure why there's so much fear and down right lying from some folks dead set aganist it, but I guess it's fear of the unknown. It's really not a huge deal, and it's certainly nothing new. These wells have been going on for decades, though techniques have been improved drastically. There are some pretty informative web sites I think as well, though I don't know them off hand. Make sure any web site you look at doesn't have any sort of agenda, that makes it tough to believe anything. I think the ODNR has a lot of information on their site, since they are in charge of monitoring them. I know you can go on the ODNR site and track progress of any well drilled in Ohio, down to the foot. It's intersteing how they can monitor and track the drill head so closely when it's that far underground. 
Oh, and I'm not making a penny on it either. That's the most frustrating part to me, being locked into a lease signed years ago before anyone other than the gas companies knew this was coming.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I really don't know where I stand. I am just getting old and over the years I have found that if something sounds to good to be true, its not. I don't blame anyone for cashing in on this. I guess that I mad that I will not get anything either. I know people that are just plain going to get rich because of the land they own. More power to them. I just hope that we can trust the information and there are no surprises. Lets go fishin!!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

chopper said:


> I really don't know where I stand. I am just getting old and over the years I have found that if something sounds to good to be true, its not. I don't blame anyone for cashing in on this. I guess that I mad that I will not get anything either. I know people that are just plain going to get rich because of the land they own. More power to them.* I just hope that we can trust the information and there are no surprises*. Lets go fishin!!!!


Quote;
" I know people that are just plain going to get rich because of the land they own" End Quote.

Well stated chopper. 
So instead, LET'S SEND ALL OF OUR PETROLEUM DOLLARS TO THE MIDDLE EAST!??? LET'S HELP THEM TO BUILD 2,000' buildings on man-made islands. 

In the near future, let us hope that ALL U.S. gas operated commuter cars, can and will be run on natural gas! Let's hope that ALL the coal-fired electric generating plants are completely run on NATURAL GAS!

If this 'BOOM' happened say 20 years ago,(when it should'a/ could'a) 
MAYBE, JUST MAYBE The U.S. WOULDN'T HAVE 5,000 service men & women dead, and 30,000+ INURED! Just maybe the 'TOWERS' would be still standing and WE, The U.S. A. WOULD BE ENERGY SELF SUFFICIENT!

It's WAY pass time to use OUR ENERGY RESOURCES,,, AND EMPLOY OUR CITIZENS,,, KEEPING OUR FOSSIL FUEL DOLLARS/ TRILLIONS IN THE U.S.A. 
(Go To Google Earth, See what WE can build! 
"palm jebel ali under construction",,, 
"Dubai Marina & Hotel Atlantis en The Palm Dubai, &#1583;&#1576;&#1610; Dubai", 
AND "Mighty Dubai view on Burj Khalifa" 828 m (2,717 ft) )

NOW THEN,,,AFTER WE recieve our sign-up checks,,, Maybe I/ EVERYONE can AFFORD TO GO FISHING! :Banane23:


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Doboy said:


> Quote;
> " I know people that are just plain going to get rich because of the land they own" End Quote.
> 
> Well stated chopper.
> ...



Natural gas fired Coal plants.... I love how everyone is pushing for natural gas electricity when the cheapest electricity is produced by coal ( and dont try to argue that with me because I trade electricity for one of the US's largest producers). The clean air act is going to do nothing but cause consumers to have higher energy bills. The sad thing is we put all these regulation on our US companies to control pollution but 80% of the air pollution in the US is coming from china and other foreign countries. Good luck ladies and gentlement make sure you read more into this stuff before making snap judgements by TV ad's.


----------

